# Chicago



## DDR (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be going to Chicago in May, and this will be my first time in the city. Any recomendations for shopping, eating... anything while I'm there?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

DDR said:


> I'll be going to Chicago in May, and this will be my first time in the city. Any recomendations for shopping, eating... anything while I'm there?


Where will you be staying? If downtown then Michigan Ave. and Oak St. will offer plenty; everything from off-price (Filene's) to full retail (Neimans, Saks, etc.). There's a pretty good men's store on the corner of LaSalle and Madison called Syd Jerome. A bit over-priced but they have a nice selection.

As for food what do you like? If you want Mexican I think Frontera Grill/Topolobampo are the two most unique restaurants I had ever eaten at (Clark and Illinois). Trust me, you won't be dissapointed. For steak, try the Chicago Chop House on Ontario St. Little Italy (Halsted and Taylor) has a bunch but I like Rosebud. At Halsted and Roosevelt starts Greektown with about a 1/2 dozen really good Greek eateries.

If you want to try Middle Eastern try Noon o' Kabob on Kedzie (just take the brown line to Kedzie and its right there). And the list goes on and on.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

The Oak Room at the Drake is nice for lunch. May meet Mike Jordan or Scotty Pippen! Like I did.
There used to be a Sulka in Cicago, not any more.
Any of the Italain in that area is great.
Enjoy


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Make sure to get a hot dog, and a deep dish pizza.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Pizza*

Gentlemen,

Lax Player, that is what I meant when I said Italian. The deep dish there is a treat, and a meal. Coming from NYC where pizza is famous, this is a compliment to Chicago!
I enjoy Chicago each time I go there. More friendly than NY.
Nothing beats Seattle though.
Nice day my friends


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Skip the deep dish. Stick with a traditional Chicago thin crust. But do get a (Vienna) hot dog...or two. And dont forget a (Scala) beef with sweet, wet!


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Chicago has some of the best German places outside of Deutschland. The Chicago Brauhaus features a fine selection of traditional favorites and features a house band and dancing. Resi's Bierstube is one of the best bars around and the biergarten might be open in May. The biergarten is only a few tables under a pair of oak trees but on a nice night it is hard to top the combination of atmosphere and Bavarian beer.

The array of Italian options is vast but there are some highlights. The aforementioned Rosebud is usually quite crowded but offer well executed standards. Merlo in Lincoln Park is Bolognese and they make their own pasta - I recommend the Tortellini Funghi. The list goes on.

Chicago offers some fairly cutting edge dining experiences like Tru and Modo for which you probably need to secure reservations now. Charlie Trotter is here as well.

For shopping Michigan Avenue has one of the few Paul Stuart retail locations and is worth a visit - ask for Rick Parker. Chicago is home to Oxxford located just west of the Loop. Note that is the factory and not a retail stroefront there. Chris Despos is on Oak street.


----------

